

Clojure at Netflix: the good, bad, and ugly lessons learned - Terretta
https://speakerdeck.com/daveray/clojure-at-netflix

======
clubhi
Thanks for taking the time to make this. I'm trying to integrate Clojure into
our code base. Reading about other people's experiences really helps.

